
Show HN: Discover and listen to podcasts that are worth your time - somideolaoye
https://podcastgang.com/?ref=hackernews
======
8bitsrule
I don't see the criteria for what makes the choices 'worth my time'. And,
after taking a minute to scan the choices (and limited categories) available
on the page, I see little evidence of what those criteria might be.

Many _many_ offerings are vying for my attention. Picking one at random,
subscribing, downloading, listening for a half-hour (in some cases 20 seconds)
is very inefficient. The solution _might be_ a _qualified_ curation process
that I understand!

E.g. any podcast that regularly begins with an ad had better be worth skipping
past that part.

~~~
somideolaoye
Thanks for sharing your ideas. Will definitely make improvements on the points
mentioned.

------
jonheller
This is a knee-jerk reaction so take it for what you will, but I thought I had
landed on the iTunes podcast page. And while I know it wasn't actually that
page, it was hard for me to "trust" these recommendations as being any
different than what I see when I load iTunes.

------
CondensedBrain
Nothing happens when I press enter in the search box. (Firefox 67.0.2)

Edit: It turns out I just type faster than your popout script can execute.
Nothing comes up for most things I type in. Even podcasts I actually listen to
and enjoy.

~~~
somideolaoye
Thanks, @CondensedBrain. You can suggest some of your favorite podcasts and it
will be added as soon as possible.

~~~
CondensedBrain
How about an OPML import? Doing them one by one will get old fast.

~~~
somideolaoye
That would be great too

------
mattrp
On the website your slogan employs poor word choice:

Discover and listen to amazing podcasts that's worth your time

Should be “that are worth your time.”

Just like you have it in your show hn headline. Sorry to nitpick!

~~~
somideolaoye
Thank you for this. Will make necessary amends.

